

The most strange and extraordinary character in computer. - qatrix

۞<p>↑Here is the strange and extraordinary character I found on PC. This character will cause many strange phenomenon on computer, especially on Windows. Really wired.<p>1. Copy that and pasta into Google search bar, you will see the text alignment of search bar become right to left.<p>2. Put it into notepad or any input area on browser. Input blank space before this character, and press backspace, or add some common characters before or after it. Many strange things happen, and you cannot remove it sometime.<p>Enjoy this ghost-like character!
======
unimpressive
Using Linux here, seems totally ordinary to me.

EDIT: Though I really don't understand why a lot of these characters even
exist. I mean, what is that? The sun?

EDIT2: When I pasted into DuckDuckGo it actually told me:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rub_el_Hizb](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rub_el_Hizb)

~~~
qatrix
Try Windows.

~~~
unimpressive
I was just pointing out that a lot of this behavior probably is caused by
quirks in windows character handling as opposed to any intrinsic strangeness
of the character itself.

FWIW, copy pasting it into google _does_ invert the justification of the
search bar text.

~~~
yossilac
On a mac, so can't verify - but if it's an Arabic character, seems plausible
that Windows just shifts to right-to-left mode, which can sometimes cause some
quirks when trying to delete the first/last character, etc.

